

It’s official – second class citizenship goes into effect - crystalchen
https://bccla.org/2015/06/its-official-second-class-citizenship-goes-into-effect/

======
vacri
'second-class citizen' is a misnomer here. The people in question are treated
no differently in their day-to-day lives. If a particular sequence of events
occurs, they can have their citizenship stripped (which I'm not defending),
but this is a far cry from what people think of when the term 'second-class
citizen' is used.

~~~
k__
Two kinds of citizenships. One with a better feature than the other.

